# Splitting Pecan?



## ga84gw (Jun 28, 2009)

I was able to score some pecan from a coworker.  Do I need to split it while it is green or can it be split after it has been seasoned?  I will be doing it by hand as I do not have a log splitter.  

I found out the hard way with some oak that it should have been split green and don't want to make a similar mistake with this pecan.


----------



## wanbli (Jun 28, 2009)

Greetings, I'd split it now as it speeds up the drying/seasoning process.


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

Split it green, it's much easier to split than when it's seasoned.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 28, 2009)

Send it to me , the stuff is junk and good for nothing but a camofire.LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'll trade some Buckeye wood
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LMAO


Do it now as Hickory family tends to really get tough,and you'll have to barter some good "Que" to have someone split it for you!

Good fortune and...
SMOKE HAPPY
Stan   aka     Old School BBQ


----------



## okie joe (Jun 28, 2009)

What they said....split now,hickory family and aids in seasoning I cut into fist size lengths and split green. for splits cut larger limbs and 1/4 them use dry (well seasoned) love combo of pecan oak and hickory......apple and cherry i smoke alone


----------



## ga84gw (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone.  I was afraid that was the answer.  Sure would be a lot better if it were cooler but I'll try to jump on it in the next few weeks.


----------

